# New Boss TU-1000 Tuner



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I see Boss has new new stage tuner out... looks like a good one. Anyone tried it yet?

http://www.12fret.com/new/Boss_TU-1000_stage_tuner_pg.html

EDIT: Yikes, I just noticed this part,

*Size and Weight 
Width 414 mm 16-5/16 inches 
Depth 160 mm 6-5/16 inches 
Height 61 mm 2-7/16 inches 
Weight 2.2 kg 4 lbs. 14 oz. *


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

With that size, I hope the give a gig bag with it!


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

I saw it in a store....it's SO huge! Seriously, I don't know what Boss were thinking with this one....


----------



## breakfast (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm not too sure if it's allowed but on HC there is a thread LOADED with funny pictures with the TU-1000.

Please remove the link if it's not allowed!

http://acapella.harmony-central.com/showthread.php?t=2216724


----------



## gusto5 (Mar 30, 2009)

KoskineN said:


> I saw it in a store....it's SO huge! Seriously, I don't know what Boss were thinking with this one....


nono, the gig back goes INSIDE The tuner =D


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm surprised Boss didn't create a pedalboard designed solely to hold this pedal. That's massive!!!!

Also, with something that big, you'd expect it to be more accurate than +/- 1 cent.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

When they say "stage" tuner, clearly they are implying something that is usable over the entire stage. The idea being that the drift of one's tuning would be plainly visible to the musician, even when you're looking straight ahead (as opposed to something on your pedalboard with a tiny display, or something on your guitar), and the positioning or volume of the monitors does not permit you to easily identify that drift.

Strikes me as a good idea for a certain segment of the market. Now, if they could make a product that had big scrolling letters announcing that "Your guitar solo is s****y!" or "Your solo rocks!", that would also be useful...for a certain segment of the market.:smile:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

mhammer said:


> When they say "stage" tuner, clearly they are implying something that is usable over the entire stage. The idea being that the drift of one's tuning would be plainly visible to the musician, even when you're looking straight ahead (as opposed to something on your pedalboard with a tiny display, or something on your guitar), and the positioning or volume of the monitors does not permit you to easily identify that drift.
> 
> Strikes me as a good idea for a certain segment of the market.


Frankly, as I get older the more necessary this gets. I currently have a Planet Waves which is blurry through either half of my bifocals. My ears aren't blurry yet, thank goodness. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

breakfast said:


> I'm not too sure if it's allowed but on HC there is a thread LOADED with funny pictures with the TU-1000.
> 
> Please remove the link if it's not allowed!
> 
> http://acapella.harmony-central.com/showthread.php?t=2216724


Thanks for posting that - some of those Photoshop'd picss were awesome. Reminded me of a Fark thread:


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

That's almost as big as a GT-6.

The display is cool though. They could probably integrate that into the GT-10 without making the GT-10 much bigger.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

And it's only $300!:smile:


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

It's certainly ... impressive looking, but I don't think I'll cancel my st-200 order just yet.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I like the idea, but I don't think it will replace my rack mount Korg any time soon.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

*It's all clear to me now!*

Guitar Player, September 2009, p. 81 -- lower right corner.

Check the ad.

Check the dude holding the TU-1000 up and smiling.

It all makes _perfect_ sense now.


----------

